# For Sale 2008 25 Rss



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

We are selling our 2008 25rss.
It has been well taken care of, stored inside a pole barn every winter since new. Following tips posted in this forum there have been several mods/upgrades done. The camper is in excellent condtion, asking $14,200 obo. My link


----------



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

4 Outbackers said:


> We are selling our 2008 25rss.
> It has been well taken care of, stored inside a pole barn every winter since new. Following tips posted in this forum there have been several mods/upgrades done. The camper is in excellent condtion, asking $14,200 obo. My link


Still looking for a good home








Price change: $13,600 obo.


----------



## jwhorne (Jul 28, 2011)

4 Outbackers said:


> We are selling our 2008 25rss.
> It has been well taken care of, stored inside a pole barn every winter since new. Following tips posted in this forum there have been several mods/upgrades done. The camper is in excellent condtion, asking $14,200 obo. My link


Still looking for a good home








Price change: $13,600 obo.
[/quote]

Where are you in Michigan? Thanks. Connie


----------



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

jwhorne said:


> We are selling our 2008 25rss.
> It has been well taken care of, stored inside a pole barn every winter since new. Following tips posted in this forum there have been several mods/upgrades done. The camper is in excellent condtion, asking $14,200 obo. My link


Still looking for a good home








Price change: $13,600 obo.
[/quote]

Where are you in Michigan? Thanks. Connie
[/quote]
We are located in Chesterfield twp.
Steve


----------

